# Mod & Tank Combo



## GSAvaper (15/3/18)

Morning guys,

Looking for your suggestions for a decent mod & re-buildable tank (not dripper) setup that will produce good/great flavour for around R2,000.
What would you suggest and why ?


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

GSAvaper said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Looking for your suggestions for a decent mod & re-buildable tank (not dripper) setup that will produce good/great flavour for around R2,000.
> What would you suggest and why ?


Hi and welcome to the forum @GSAvaper !

You have so many options available to you it is crazy! Do you have batteries and a charger? Or do they need to be considered in the price?

In my experience it all boils down to what it looks like, minus a few that you should steer well clear of! But with a budget like that I would go with something that has a good track record...

A Therion from @kimbo...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-am-back-big-special-therion-133-dna200.t47729/

And a single-coil RTA is best to learn on IMO, something like the Zeus...

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/rba-rda-rta-rdta/products/geekvape-zeus-rta


----------



## Gorvian (15/3/18)

My recommendations would be a Vaporesso Revenger Mod with either a ZEUS or Serpent SMM Tank.
I am no expert but have had both the SMOK Alien 220W mod ...and now the Vaporesso Revenger, and hands down the Revenger is an amazing and beautiful mod. With it's ramp-up wattage control you get a much better and smoother vaping experience.

The Tanks are both single coil tanks ..and they both are imo the best flavour RTA available...flavour for days !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagya (15/3/18)

Hi and welcome.
I just received the Asmodus Lustro 200W mod from Sirvape yesterday. https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/asmodus-lustro-200w-2-x-samsung-25r-batteries.
It is on special at the moment and comes with 2x batteries. I am really impressed with this mod.
Its deff good buy as Asmodus makes good stuff and will last you a long time.
I have it coupled with the reload rta but there are so many rta's out there and it comes down to personal preference.
I am sure the guys and gals here will have some more input on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @GSAvaper !
> 
> You have so many options available to you it is crazy! Do you have batteries and a charger? Or do they need to be considered in the price?
> 
> ...


At that price you can buy two Therions and still save 500 bucks against what i paid for mine. This is an obviouus choice!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------

